# Looking for cheap storage



## blergh (Aug 30, 2013)

Herro,

I'm looking for a cheap dedi within Europe that has at least 12TB storage. I have already checked OVH/Hetzner and it's somewhat out of my budget/spec's.

TL;DR

LOTSA DRIVES

Shit hardware

Decent network

??

CHEAP! (Sub 100€)

Now, halp!


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

Not possible. You may have a slight chance with 200 eur


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 30, 2013)

blergh said:


> Herro,
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap dedi within Europe that has at least 12TB storage. I have already checked OVH/Hetzner and it's somewhat out of my budget/spec's.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest < 100Euros a month, your not going to get anything good for that.

150Euros 12TB? That's a possibility but  not <100


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

Found this:


*i3D.net WHT DISCOUNTED PROMO HP SERIES 3 - EUR 150 monthly*
HP DL180
Dual Intel Xeon Quadcore E5506 (2x 4 cores = 8 cores)
8 GB DDR3
12x 1 TB SATA HDD
50 TB on gigabit (1000 mbit) network and 2 IP addresses
Your choice of Operating System
150 Euro monthly with coupon code "PROMO150" 
http://www.i3d.net/deals/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 30, 2013)

Even with hard drives being pretty cheap what you're asking is pretty damn near impossible (for less than 100).  

Also why can't you just get a few backupsy or just storage VPSes and install Gluster FS?


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

Big box there. 12TB for < 100 euros a month... 

Even something like Backupsy in the US is $7 on discount for 500GB  you need 24x that in storage.  Which doing staight math there is $168 per month.

Gosh, 12TB is 4 3TB drives.

OVH and Hetzner can't give you that price?   Here come abstract brands that may....

Not that I use them but:

www.core-backbone.com

32 GB DDR3 RAM
2 x 3 TB HDD SATA
100 Mbps unmetered

monthly: 99,00 Eur
setup fee: 79,00 Eur

Get pricing for +2 more 3TB.

------

- Limited storage promo:
Dell HP DL180
2x Xeon Quadcore E5506(8x 2.13Ghz)
8GB DDR3 RAM
12 x 1TB SATAII 7.2k Enterprise
Hardware RAID
50TB Premium bandwidth
1000mbit connection
1 IP Address
Free Setup

€175 per month

https://skdedicated.com/controlpanel/cart.php?a=add&pid=76&carttpl=cart


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

*2HOST DEDICATED SERVERS IN THE NETHERLANDS:*


*Xeon E3 1245V2 - Amsterdam, NL (EU)*

Intel Xeon E3 *1245V2*
*32GB* DDR3-DIMM RAM
6x 2,000B SATA2 HDD
*Gigabit* Uplink
*Gigabit* Dedicated B/W
1 IP Addresses
Amsterdam, NL

Only 

*€169*

 Monthly Per Server! 

*sales at 2host com*


----------



## rds100 (Aug 30, 2013)

12TB RAIDed or raw? How much bandwidth?


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> - Limited storage promo:
> 
> Dell HP DL180
> 
> ...


99% sure it's resold i3d


----------



## rds100 (Aug 30, 2013)

You don't need 12 x 1TB drives for just "storage". Cheaper would be either 4 x 3TB or 3 x 4TB.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 30, 2013)

Nforce have a box in their outlet:



*8TB* Storage  but I'm pretty sure they can do a drive upgrade on it to 3TB Disks:(+ € 12.50 per disk) + Unmetered incoming, which is always hot for storage box's


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

Reece said:


> Nforce have a box in their outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> *8TB* Storage  but I'm pretty sure they can do a drive upgrade on it to 3TB Disks:(+ € 12.50 per disk) + Unmetered incoming, which is always hot for storage box's


Yeah but 1TB outgoing. If you need 10TB, it's 40 more EUR


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 30, 2013)

serverian said:


> Yeah but 1TB outgoing. If you need 10TB, it's 40 more EUR


On a budget of 100Euros you've got to scrap the barrel so to speak and it would depend upon outgoing usage, the OP didn't mentioned much other information except jstorage.

Unmetered inbound is a big advantage and saves a lot of money in that case but it depends upon the OP's usage.


----------



## blergh (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, increasing the budget is certainly possible and would make things a lot easier too, but what's the challenge in that? The box is more or less intended for long-time storage and won't really any outgoing bandwidth. Hardware itself isn't really of any importance as long as it can handle the amount of storage without going full-on derp.

8TB is too little, i could stretch to 10TB but preferably 12TB+


----------



## serverian (Aug 30, 2013)

blergh said:


> Well, increasing the budget is certainly possible and would make things a lot easier too, but what's the challenge in that? The box is more or less intended for long-time storage and won't really any outgoing bandwidth. Hardware itself isn't really of any importance as long as it can handle the amount of storage without going full-on derp.
> 
> 8TB is too little, i could stretch to 10TB but preferably 12TB+


If it's long time storage, why do you need it in Europe? If you say USA east coast is okay, I can do 10TB for 100 Eur in Orlando


----------



## blergh (Aug 30, 2013)

serverian said:


> If it's long time storage, why do you need it in Europe? If you say USA east coast is okay, I can do 10TB for 100 Eur in Orlando


No, no USA. There are simply too many reasons not to. I'm in Europe myself too, so it makes more sense to keep it around here.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't crunched the numbers but then why can't you just use Amazon Glacier?  

*Edit:*  Ok so assuming it's $0.01 USD/GB/month it'd be around (assuming 12 TB and 1 TB == 1024 GB) it comes out to $122.88 USD/month which using Today's conversion rate from USD to EUROs it comes out to roughly 93.03 euros.  

This is not factoring in bandwidth (incoming is free, outgoing is... not).  

http://aws.amazon.com/glacier/pricing/


----------



## blergh (Aug 30, 2013)

But ya, 8TB is fine too.



HalfEatenPie said:


> I haven't crunched the numbers but then why can't you just use Amazon Glacier?
> 
> *Edit:*  Ok so assuming it's $0.01 USD/GB/month it'd be around (assuming 12 TB and 1 TB == 1024 GB) it comes out to $122.88 USD/month which using Today's conversion rate from USD to EUROs it comes out to roughly 93.03 euros.


Nah, no cloud-things. Just dedicated hardware that i manage and control. But the idea was good, thanks!


----------



## acd (Aug 30, 2013)

Buy el-cheapo C1100 server for 330 USD. Ship to Europe, 100+ USD. Install 4x4TB ST4000DM000, 720 USD. Colo near amsix, 50 EUR/mo. Use for >1 year (???). Profit?


----------



## blergh (Aug 31, 2013)

acd said:


> Buy el-cheapo C1100 server for 330 USD. Ship to Europe, 100+ USD. Install 4x4TB ST4000DM000, 720 USD. Colo near amsix, 50 EUR/mo. Use for >1 year (???). Profit?


The general idea is good, but i could just slap it on a box here at home. At this  stage i would just want to keep this data off-site (or, not at home).

The idea is to store some important data on this box for a while, then once everything is finished here at home, move it back so to speak.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 31, 2013)

blergh said:


> The general idea is good, but i could just slap it on a box here at home. At this  stage i would just want to keep this data off-site (or, not at home).
> 
> The idea is to store some important data on this box for a while, then once everything is finished here at home, move it back so to speak.


He's remodeling his living room and is going to build a nuclear silo in it.  I called it!  Also, I love the tags.


----------



## blergh (Aug 31, 2013)

Almost! I think i'll just go with trying to find a few cheap 16/24-bay cases and put them in my basement.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 31, 2013)

16/24 bay cases are not going to be cheap at all. Besides you only need 3 x 4 TB or 4 x 3 TB drives to achieve 12TB un-raided space.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 31, 2013)

HP Microserver?

Talking of them: https://www.webtropia.com/en/dedicated-hp-server/hp-microserver-details.html?pid=MicroServerS  -- Webtropia Germany  3TB Drive addons work out at about 100 Euros.


----------



## blergh (Aug 31, 2013)

rds100 said:


> 16/24 bay cases are not going to be cheap at all. Besides you only need 3 x 4 TB or 4 x 3 TB drives to achieve 12TB un-raided space.


~250€. Probably the way to go, just build something myself.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 31, 2013)

OVH has a server with 6x4TB disks for 109 euros. I'm using the 50 euro 2x4TB one now (for torrents) and have no complaints so far

Juuust over your budget range, but you could get your 12TB with raid1 that way


----------



## rds100 (Sep 1, 2013)

blergh said:


> ~250€. Probably the way to go, just build something myself.


Where did you find it for 250E? You can check http://www.xcase.co.uk but it's going to be more than 250E for a 16 / 24 HDDs case.


----------



## blergh (Sep 1, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Where did you find it for 250E? You can check http://www.xcase.co.uk but it's going to be more than 250E for a 16 / 24 HDDs case.


Germany, UPServers.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 1, 2013)

Got URL?


----------

